# The Lion King retrospect 17 years latter



## samoht-lion (Oct 26, 2011)

So this past month The Lion King returned to theaters in 3d and on Blueray a few weeks back.  The big SUCKER of a Lion King fan I am, I saw it and got the trilogy box set.  I hope everyone is enjoying that wallpaper image I made out of the box art.  If you downloaded and made it your desktop background send me a screen shot.  I like to see what it looks like.

Also I got the other promo goodies.  Such as the 3d card, the lithographs and the iPad second screen application for the iPad.  Which I HIGHLY recommend getting for your iPad or just to get an iPad to have this if youâ€™re a big of a Lion King art fan as I am.

So you can say I am a Lion king fan, now for my review of the 3d production.   In some parts of the movie the 3D look great, with the opening sequence, the large landscape, and the stampede.  The 3D effect was done WELL.  But in other parts of the movie it made the animation look like paper cut outs, had no depth or was off.  There for I think they needed to do another pass with the 3D work and tie down some shot.  But thatâ€™s just my opinion.

If you watch web movie reviews as much as me.  I highly recommend watching the Nostalgia Chickâ€™s review of the Lion king 3D.  You can a find a link for here review here: http://thatguywiththeglasses.com/videolinks/team-nchick/nostalgia-chick/32930-lion-king
She performs a good review of the movie and itâ€™s very enjoyable to watch!!

For those who watched or favored my art I wanted to tell you how The Lion King affected me.   Before the lion king I rarely draw any cartoon character, yet alone Disney.  I never too thought or even an interest in animation.  But when I was 11 years old in that summer of 1994 The Lion King changed that.

I think it showed me you could create an epic feeling out of animation, that not all cartoon movies have to be about princesses finding their prince.  Before the Lion King look at Disney past movies in the 90s that I recall seeing; Little Mermaid, Beauty and the Beast, and Aladdin.   I give Aladdin some credit that there was some things a young boy can relate to.  But most of the movies were directed towards girls.

Lion king was a risk to take of a story.  I think everyone read the stories how Disney thought it would fail and that Pocahontas would be the victor.  I think thatâ€™s why Pixar performs well with their movies; they donâ€™t shoot for the Fairy Tell story.  Thatâ€™s what Lion King was not a Fairy tell story, story on an epic scale.

As I was going through the special features on the Lion King, I found a little video part that had all the animators who worked on that movie sitting down, talking about their feelings and their work they put into it.   It was a nice video and group of that talent is rare to be put into a movie such as this.   Many Lion king fans that I knew growing up were all about the voice actors of the film.  Thinking they were the stars and the ones who brought those characters to life.   Looking back on this, I feel they were wrong.. It was the animatorsâ€¦

I have taken up my Bachelors degree in animation.  To be a good animator you have to be more than a good draftsman, you have to be a good actor.  You need to get into the mind of that character you are creating.  Yes Jeremy Irons plays scar well in the voice.  But the true actor of Scar is Andreas Deja, if you donâ€™t know who that is look him up and here is a link to his blog:  http://andreasdeja.blogspot.com/.  Book mark it and become a follower.

In my life I feel that I have gone the some hard ships like Simba. Not as bad, but had gone through my trails of life.  Looking back to this film I can relate to it more than ever.  I feel good coming back to my fandom of the Lion king and drawing fan art that relates to how I feel about it today. I like to here other Lion king fans feelings about this!

Also, how many of you up you pet in that Circle of Life  Pose?


----------



## Conker (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm just all around pissed off at Disney for doing their "it's in the vault, you can't buy it when you want to buy it" bullshit. Then, they take it out of the vault and I can only find the fucking $30 blu ray versions in stores when all I want is the standard DVD. Bad enough I have to pay $20 bucks for such an old movie, but I'd do it...if I could fucking find it in stores. Nope.avi!

Also, apparently Disney ripped off some Japanese animation for _The Lion King_, so fuck them for that to.


----------



## Ariosto (Oct 30, 2011)

Conker said:


> Also, apparently Disney ripped off some Japanese animation for _The Lion King_, so fuck them for that to.



Osamu Tezuka's _Jungle Tantei Leo_ (known in the U.S. as _Kimba the white Lion_). But let's not get into that.

Personally, _The Lion King_ was never my favorite Disney movie and one that I'm not eager to rewatch in the least. As a child, I found Mufasa's death scene boring and I still do. Also, I found Simba unrelatable by virtue of being bratty as a kid and spoiled as an adult. Skar is awesome, though.


----------



## Conker (Oct 30, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Osamu Tezuka's _Jungle Tantei Leo_ (known in the U.S. as _Kimba the white Lion_). But let's not get into that.
> 
> Personally, _The Lion King_ was never my favorite Disney movie and one that I'm not eager to rewatch in the least. As a child, I found Mufasa's death scene boring and I still do. Also, I found Simba unrelatable by virtue of being bratty as a kid and spoiled as an adult. Skar is awesome, though.


Despite my above rantings, _Lion King_ is probably my favorite Disney movie. But, my hatred of Disney has halted my purchase of the film, at least for now.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Oct 30, 2011)

I was gonna make a rant thread but I'll just say it here. In English class recently, we watched Lion King (Why?) and I noticed it was a few mm away from Rule 34 at some parts.


----------



## Vega (Oct 30, 2011)

17 years later and Lion King is still furry.

But seriously, I want to buy it because I loved the movie as a kid and I'd like to see it once more.


----------



## Kihari (Oct 31, 2011)

This movie is what got me into this whole furry mess in the first place; growing up, it was absolutely my favorite movie and I just adored every aspect of it (hell, I can still recite much of it line-for-line). In the early 2000's I got into the online fandom, and that was pretty much that.

After all these years though, it's got to the point where I've mostly moved on; I didn't go see the 3D release, and the only home version I have is a copy of the original (which I can't even watch right now since my VHS player is on the fritz). I dunno--I just didn't get excited about it being back in the cinema, but maybe that comes from getting spoiled watching so many movies on the big screen back when I worked at the show.

Most TLK fanatics will tell you that they _rediscovered _the film years after first seeing it; and maybe that will happen to me again, I dunno. It was certainly a much-loved movie and it left an impression on a lot of people's lives, including mine. I'll give it that much, no matter what my current feelings for it.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 31, 2011)

It's a movie that had no effect on my life whatsoever, but I did watch it a few times as a child - However, I have no wish to watch it again, or 'live' it again. 

It wasn't THAT good of a movie, I wouldn't even put it on my top top 10, let alone my top 50 - maybe not even my top 100 - It's such a non-issue movie.


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 5, 2011)

Why does Disney insist on milking the shit out of their old crap anyways? Yes, I've seen it when I was younger but it had no impact on me whatsoever on becoming a furry.


----------



## Vibgyor (Nov 5, 2011)

I saw The Lion King a few times as a kid, but had no impact on me whatsoever. I'll just put this out here right now: I don't even like that movie. I don't hate it. It is a decent film, but I never enjoyed it.


----------



## Aeturnus (Nov 6, 2011)

It's good to see I'm not the only one who doesn't care for The Lion King.


----------



## Zenia (Nov 6, 2011)

I remember when it came out in theaters... I was in grade 6. All of my friends got to go and were talking about it. Since the theater was an hour away, my parents wouldn't take me. I had to wait for the VHS so we could rent it.

I watched it so often that I made my sister sick of it. If I ever wanted her to go away, I'd put the tape in the VCR. XD


----------



## craftyandy (Nov 8, 2011)

I relived it not to long ago... the result http://blip.tv/RottenEggCreations/lion-king-3d-experience-5591415


----------

